# Am going to show a puppy :)



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I am going to a charity dog show on sunday the 4th july and want to get my puppy ready for it  I know its only a pet show but I've always wanted to show a dog and I want me and her to look good  I might take my pug aswell if her spots are better by then! Fingers crossed she'll be looking good too :thumbup: Any tips?? I have been told that these shows can get quite a bit heated. My aunty was accused of lying about the age of her dog, when he won the oldest dog class, by a fellow competitor


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> I am going to a charity dog show on sunday the 4th july and want to get my puppy ready for it  I know its only a pet show but I've always wanted to show a dog and I want me and her to look good  I might take my pug aswell if her spots are better by then! Fingers crossed she'll be looking good too :thumbup: Any tips?? I have been told that these shows can get quite a bit heated. My aunty was accused of lying about the age of her dog, when he won the oldest dog class, by a fellow competitor


Ha ha yeah Ive heard the companion shows can get a bit heated.

What breed is your dog?
Just a brush and if long haired a little trim should be fine.
Get out your nicest collars and lead I guess.
Im not much help really am I 
Ive only been to open shows so far
Remember to take water and a blanket for the dogs, perhaps a chair for you.
Good Luck!
xxx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

heated ??? i never seen anything heated. i used to enjoy going to them with my youngsters.

plenty of water for the dog and bait if he needs it. comfy shoes for you and a chair lol.

enjoy.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I am hoping to show my pug and I put a pic of pup to show you  Her fur is really fluffy and she holds her tail straight up her back like a little show princess. I'm gushing now :lol: I think I will buy her a pink collar and lead and just fluff her fur to the max


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> I am hoping to show my pug and I put a pic of pup to show you  Her fur is really fluffy and she holds her tail straight up her back like a little show princess. I'm gushing now :lol: I think I will buy her a pink collar and lead and just fluff her fur to the max


Lol thats sounds like a good idea , she is adorable.
Take the puglet, all have fun


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how old is your pug?


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

dexter said:


> how old is your pug?


My pug is 2 yrs old


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Oh thats not a picture of my pug thats the pup I want to take too. Heres my pug


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

flufffluff39 said:


> Oh thats not a picture of my pug thats the pup I want to take too. Heres my pug


lol. thought it a tad fluffy for a pug . yeah go for a posh collar n lead. where's the show being held?


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

dexter said:


> lol. thought it a tad fluffy for a pug. yeah go for a posh collar n lead. where's the show being held?


Its in Margam Park. My oh told me about it last year and I got my dog ready to go and he got the wrong day :lol: I could have strangled him  I made sure what day it was this time myself.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

flufffluff39 said:


> Its in Margam Park. My oh told me about it last year and I got my dog ready to go and he got the wrong day :lol: I could have strangled him  I made sure what day it was this time myself.


 have a good time and dont forget the camera.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Fun shows are meant to be fun, not heated! We took Holly to a couple and she loved it. Wish I'd used her show lead for one of them though, as she was so excited in the ring she pulled like a train 

Have fun  and good luck


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Any fun shows I've been to it's not really like proper showing. You just stand around with loads of other people while the judge comes around and asks a few questions. There is one fun show I go to and the judge makes you walk around with your dog like in the ring. 

Just go and enjoy youself and maybe practise some heelwork incase you need to work. And ofcouse some cute tricks for the judge


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Any fun shows I've been to it's not really like proper showing. You just stand around with loads of other people while the judge comes around and asks a few questions. There is one fun show I go to and the judge makes you walk around with your dog like in the ring.
> 
> Just go and enjoy youself and maybe practise some heelwork incase you need to work. And ofcouse some cute tricks for the judge




Maybe in the novelty classes, but certainly not in the pedigree classes - which emulate normal shows in every way from what the dogs do to the number of placings - and interestly usually have much bigger classes ranging from big breeders to pet owners and everything inbetween.

=================

I think it is the show at Margam I was told about, but going slightly further afield tomorrow - hope you have a great day - look forward to hearing how you got on.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

swarthy said:


> Maybe in the novelty classes, but certainly not in the pedigree classes - which emulate normal shows in every way from what the dogs do to the number of placings - and interestly usually have much bigger classes ranging from big breeders to pet owners and everything inbetween.
> 
> 
> 
> > Any fun shows I've been to there is no pedigree classes just novelty. I'm not talking about companion shows that have pedigree classes and novelty.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

The companion shows normally have pedigree as well, and you do have to walk around the ring properly, and stack your dog  I think it's good experience, and even if you don't know what you are supposed to do, the judge will help 

The novelty ones, you normally just stand in a line, and the judge will walk up and down


----------

